# Awning Repair



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

What could I use to fix a small awning fabric tear? Well actually, its not my awning, but someone I know. Its a small tear, nothing major (yet) but he doesnt want to buy a new awning right now, just wants to stop the tear from getting any worse.

thx


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Camping world has a awning repair tape. I have never used it, but if there is a camper saies location close by, you should be able to pick it up there also. If not then Camping World is an option. 
RV Awning Repair Tape


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know what the awning material is made of but there are people/companies who will repair the awning by sewing it. I know we have a place in our city which repairs tears in canvas tents and awnings. They say they will repair most materials but you have to bring in the awning or tent for them to take a look and quote the price.

If the tape route doesn't work then try looking in the yellow pages or online for someone local that does repairs.

And I just remembered that when my parent's awning on their house trailer ripped, it was still under warranty so the dealer where they bought the trailer sent someone out to their trailer lot and the awning was repaired on site.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never had to repair one (yet), but as bill mentioned above the RV awning repair tape from Camping World is supposedly good stuff. I think this would be ok for a small tear, but if it were a large tear/rip, I may check with a local dealer about repairing it, or at lease get their advice on using the tape or other method.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems like camper sales pop up overnight these days. You would think that the price of fuel, that would not be a good business, so finding a place that does repairs should be pretty easy. I know that the small tear developes into a large hole quickly, so the faster something is done the better.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it the same as repairing a tent? We used those patches for those and they really worked well. I guess you can use it for more than one thing.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

Hi, I am not sure, how to fix a small owning fabric tear but try http://www.tentawningclinic.fsnet.co.uk/home.htm hope you will find appropriate solution.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That sight looks great for awnings. I didn't even know they had those. I would mend the tears because you don't want a big tear in it.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thats great, thanks for the info. That tape looks like it will do the trick. The tear, so I hear is not that large, and I think it will work perfect.


----------

